# Big new prop!



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Before pic of new prop...
Getting ready to transform this bus I just bought for my haunt.....


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

wow, I want a bus.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No! I want a bus. With my luck the kids would put elmo pictures all over it.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

you know you're serious about your haunting when a bus gets involved.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

not exactly what I was expecting, but holy ****, go big or go home I guess. There are so many options, I would love to do a kickass paintjob on the outside of the bus and make it a mobile haunt.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I was looking for a regular school bus for my Haunt this year (6 Fears at Slaughter High) and i was thinking as using it as a mobile billboard. I thought I could turn the inside into a makeup studio. I was thinking about how I would put AC and a generator in it. Took a few weeks off from the search...got back on ebay and saw a bus that the back comes down with a winch (Prop mover), AC, Generator and it was Black and Orange.... can't question fate...BUY NOW was the only choice I had.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The biggest prop ever!
I can hear myself coming home one evening and saying to my wife "Honey, remember that new Halloween thing I was talking about? Well...."


----------



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> The biggest prop ever!
> I can hear myself coming home one evening and saying to my wife "Honey, remember that new Halloween thing I was talking about? Well...."


ROFL, PRICELESS! Great prop man can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Haunted house on wheels! I love it. :jol:


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

holy cow! i want one, too!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh man, a bus?!? This is gonna be something special!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A bus? Are you taking your haunt on the road?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Holy freakin' crap. The possibilities are endless. I think you should pick up all of the local haunters and do a road trip to all the area pro haunts....with beer. And maybe even snacks!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

and just when you think you've seen everything......holy crap, a bus!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I see it takes a bus to make us all say "holy crap!" that many times in one thread.

But seriously. Holy crap, a bus!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, you've had four days owning the bus, what progress have you made?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice !!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Party bus! Way cool.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Denhaunt said:


> Holy freakin' crap. The possibilities are endless. I think you should pick up all of the local haunters and do a road trip to all the area pro haunts....with beer. And maybe even snacks!


I want to go! But I'm not exactly "local" either....

can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have enough problems storing my stuff. I expect you have big plans for the undertaking!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a sec while I pick my jaw up off the floor... Wow!!!!! I can't wait to see what you do with that!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Me too I can't wait to see the outcome!
I keep thinking wow look at all that off season prop storage!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Aren't you done with that prop yet? You know, time is ticking away! 
And by the way....HOLY CRAP! My neighbors would definately $h!t if I came rolling home with a bus.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

And to think I thought putting a hearse in the driveway was stretching it. I look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

When you said big new prop, you meant BIG new prop! Cool!


----------

